# Checkin' off my 'bucket list'



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I'm not really planning on kickin' it any time soon, but this coming year I am getting a chance to see my both my fave blues guitarists. I posted a while back that I got tickets to see Buddy Guy in April, now I am also going to see B.B. King next November! I wondered if I was ever going to get to see either of them live, now I get to see both! I am so excited!!!!!!
-Mikey


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

EXCELLENT!!!! I have yet to see either and am hoping they come to Ottawa.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I saw Buddy Guy at the Ottawa Bluesfest in 1995-great show-he was preceeded by the late Luther Allison who really blew the crowd away.


----------



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

Are the Buddy Guy tickets still for sale in Toronto for April 9th? Assuming thats the show your talking about. I'm thinking about getting tickets. 

michael


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Spikezone said:


> Well, I'm not really planning on kickin' it any time soon, but this coming year I am getting a chance to see my both my fave blues guitarists. I posted a while back that I got tickets to see Buddy Guy in April, now I am also going to see B.B. King next November! I wondered if I was ever going to get to see either of them live, now I get to see both! I am so excited!!!!!!
> -Mikey


You will certainly enjoy both shows.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've seen both in the last couple of years. I thoroughly enjoyed both shows. Buddy was amazing AND entertaining. BB King was fantastic.

I was contemplating seeing them both again in 2010. I'm itching to buy tickets.

I have no doubt you will enjoy both shows.


----------



## riffthief (Feb 6, 2006)

Spike, great choices! When I saw BB in Calgary a few years back, he got a standing "O" for 5 minutes straight - just for walking out on stage - a huge crowd tribute to a legend. And a smooth topnotch show.

Seen Buddy Guy 3 or 4 times, awesome complete entertainer who grabs hold of the crowd in an INSTANT! And doesn't let go. And bring your earplugs....

Enjoy them!


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I've seen them both countless times. You won't be disappointed. Buddy will put a big smile on your face.
As for Bucket List, enjoy these guys while "they" are still alive and kickin'.


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

Spikezone said:


> Well, I'm not really planning on kickin' it any time soon, but this coming year I am getting a chance to see my both my fave blues guitarists. I posted a while back that I got tickets to see Buddy Guy in April, now I am also going to see B.B. King next November! I wondered if I was ever going to get to see either of them live, now I get to see both! I am so excited!!!!!!
> -Mikey


Hi Spikezone,

Both are incredibly worthwhile to see. I've seen both several times, but the best was when I caught B.B, and Buddy with the Allman Brothers at Fillmore West back in the day (Jan 1970 & yes, I still remember it)


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

I saw B.B King at the Molson Amphitheatre a few years back. Man can that man play!!!!!
Put on one hell of a show, and if I get the chance to see him again I won't pass it up.

Enjoy.


Keep Rockin'
OSBM


----------

